# 2020-10 Oktober Rufnummer 01930100



## CrazyLuzy (6 Oktober 2020)

Habe gestern zwei Anrufe von der Rufnummer 01930100 erhalten.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2020)

Thema/Nummer ist seit *16* Jahren im Forum  bekannt:









						01930100
					

ich wurde eben (angeblich) von der Nummer 01930100 auf meiner Festnetznummer angerufen. Ein Band sagte etwas, hab nur den letzten Fetzen verstanden: drücken Sie die 1. (hab ich natürlich nicht). Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Was ist das denn?




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				












						01930100  Nummer
					

Bekomme seit einigen Tagen Anrufe auf mein Handy von 01930100. Meine Telefongesellschaft und der Verbraucherschutz können mir keine Hilfestellung geben. Kann ich wirklich nichts tun um diese Anrufe generell abzuweisen? Kann es Gebühren kosten, wenn meine Kinder aus Versehen einen solchen...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				












						01930100 - SMS-Festnetz
					

Seit heute früh nervt mich der Festnetz-SMS-Service der Telekom mit anrufen.  Es sei eine SMS vom Absender 01759106*** hinterlegt, jedoch wird keine SMS vorgelesen.  Wiederholt sich nun so ca. alle halbe Stunde  :evil:




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------

